
The Growth Of Collegiate Entrepreneurship - drm237
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/the-growth-of-collegiate-entrepreneurship/
======
jaydub
I was accepted to the Hinman CEOs program at UMCP
(<http://hinmanceos.umd.edu/>). My impression so far is that this program, and
others like it, are a good first step for aspiring entrepreneurs. They
concentrate like-minded and motivated students -- a great way to find a co-
founder. (Which is essentially what I'm hoping to get out of the experience)

~~~
socalsamba
I think finding a team is still the primary reason to join one of these
programs. Around here (FL), the startup culture is still not such that our
entrepreneurship program really gives deep insight into starting a web-based
business.

There is a lot of cross-over between the web and more traditional markets, but
a lot of the details still need to be culled from experience. As you said, the
really nice thing is that you find a lot of like-minded, entrepreneurial
people -- which is often one of the harder parts.

------
simianstyle
I'm just about to graduate from Babson with a degree in entrepreneurship. Not
going to lie, it leaves me desiring more in the entrepreneurial field - they
just don't teach it right here :(

